# 2011 LT2000 Drive Belt problem



## Melissa Coburn (Aug 31, 2018)

paiste18 said:


> I have a 2011 LT2000 and have had a few issues with it. First the rod came off, but that was covered, Next mow was today and as I was mowing I heard a noise saw a little smoke and the tractor stopped moving. I doesn't look like the belt broke, but is it possible the drive belt came off? I'm sure they wont cover this. Is there any place that I could get a diagram of it?


I am working on one now and i cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the belt on and off from the middle pulleys that have the plate over them. Please advise the easiest way.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Melissa, welcome to the forum.

See attached You Tube video. I do not see the plate over the pulleys that you refer to. My guess is that you slide the belt through under the plate.

lt2000 drive belt install how to - YouTube



  




▶ 6:34


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm glad to see you are starting to get help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now, but about to close. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------

